# edge rust



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I used a dremmel and grinded mine off. As long as it is surface level, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

wuduya mean surface level (its on the sides)


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

He means that it is fine as long as it is just the surface of the metal that is rusted, and that the metal is not rusted all the way through.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

TeriyakiTerror said:


> on my brand new board (i waxed it tho) i have found some significant rusting on the edges and i wuz wondering if that is a problem, and if so, how do u treat it?


If it's brand new, why not return it?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If the metal is pocked or has holes you may have some issues. If it is just surface rust, sanding it away should solve the problem. Now, I'm a petrol head and I'm speaking from experience with cars. I assume, given that it is metal, it's the same deal with a board.

Also, if the board is new and rusty, take it back.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

dry your board with a towel or cloth before putting it away in a bag or a place where it wont air out. You can use a gummy stone to grind the rust off or anything else for that matter will work.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Dont do anything...Just ride it. It will all come off. It happens a lot when a board isnt stored in a dry place. If after riding it for a few weeks its not gone just have your edges done at a local shop. It'll probably need them done at that time anyways.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

If you're done riding the board for the day, wipe the edges off upon returning home, and I'd suggest rubbing some WD-40 or oil based lube thinly on the edges (do not rub it on the base of the board where the wax goes, BAD idea). This will help fight against any rust build up, especially after the season's end.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

just get a diamond stone. bam self sharpened edges, no burs, and no rust. it happens all the time, its not big deal


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Extremo said:


> It happens a lot when a board isnt stored in a dry place.


At the end of the season, when you do a nice thick wax before putting the board away, rub all the edges with wax. Stops the humid summer air from getting at the metal


----------

